# Oh my word!



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Take a look at the satellite picture of the west end. It might take 1 fish to win the Fenwick event this year. You could walk on all that mud. I sure hope it cleans up ALOT by Saturday! Just out of curiosity, how many are rolling in on Friday, and where are you guys going to hang out for supper? I am coming up Friday to hopefully do some scouting, and staying up there Friday night. So my question is where's the hang out fella's?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

doesnt look pretty....especially when me and ezbite have plans for wednesday out that way......we shall see i guess.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Doesnt look all that bad, I thought it may be worse based on the winds we had up here in Monroe this weekend. We have an off shore wind through Thursday so we will see what that does.

Kevin, you fishing the LEWT on Sat? We should be out on Friday, but I plan to drive home on Fri evening and some back Sat morning. See you on the water.

JD


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> doesnt look pretty....especially when me and ezbite have plans for wednesday out that way......we shall see i guess.


You two are used to playin in the mud,,,LMFAO


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I can't say I didn't tell ya 
Been 4 days already


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Reel Naughty said:


> Doesnt look all that bad, I thought it may be worse based on the winds we had up here in Monroe this weekend. We have an off shore wind through Thursday so we will see what that does.
> 
> Kevin, you fishing the LEWT on Sat? We should be out on Friday, but I plan to drive home on Fri evening and some back Sat morning. See you on the water.
> 
> JD



No Fishing the FLW LEAGUE


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I can't say I didn't tell ya
> Been 4 days already


Kevin, you and the rest of the guys fishing the FLW better check with Jonny and see if its gonna be fishable or not. You sure wouldn't wanna waste your time..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

SELL-FISH said:


> Kevin, you and the rest of the guys fishing the FLW better check with Jonny and see if its gonna be fishable or not. You sure wouldn't wanna waste your time..


I didn't say it was fishable, I'm just sayin its muddy, now you need to stop puttin words in my mouth


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I was down at Sand Beach this afternoon and there were a lot of boats out there fishing. I thought maybe someone might have posted a report. It didn't look as bad as I thought it might.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Just Jig Fellas.................


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Captain Kevin said:


> Take a look at the satellite picture of the west end. It might take 1 fish to win the Fenwick event this year. You could walk on all that mud. I sure hope it cleans up ALOT by Saturday! Just out of curiosity, how many are rolling in on Friday, and where are you guys going to hang out for supper? I am coming up Friday to hopefully do some scouting, and staying up there Friday night. So my question is where's the hang out fella's?


Good luck this weekend, it was just a muddy this past weekend and the fish can be caught, you just have to shake it right! There looks to be some semi decent water swirling around out there, I'm sure by Sat you'll be able to find some.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

One cannot put words in mouth until foot is removed.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Kevin, you ought to know better than try and predict Erie a week ahead of time! The forecast changes daily and sometimes hourly. the water clarity can change overnight and the fish can be cooperative or not at any given time muddy or not. I look for decent weather, decent clarity and some real pigs to show up at the scales with the current forecasts but we won't know that until 6:30 AM saturday morning. Heres the latest nearshore from NOAA (hope it holds)

Today: E wind 13 to 15 kt. Partly sunny. Seas 1 to 2 ft.

Tonight: E wind 11 to 15 kt becoming SW after midnight. Showers, mainly after midnight. Seas 1 to 2 ft.

Wednesday: W wind 15 to 18 kt. A chance of showers before noon. Seas around 1 ft.

Wednesday Night: SW wind 11 to 14 kt becoming SW 7 to 10 kt after midnight. Mostly clear. Seas 1 ft or less.

Thursday: S wind 5 to 8 kt becoming variable and less than 5 kt. Partly sunny. Seas 1 ft or less.

Thursday Night: E wind 5 to 10 kt becoming SSE after midnight. Showers likely. Seas 1 ft or less.

Friday: NE wind 7 to 12 kt becoming NNW in the afternoon. A chance of showers. Seas around 1 ft.

Friday Night: NW wind 10 to 13 kt becoming W after midnight. Mostly cloudy. Seas around 1 ft.

Saturday: WNW wind 6 to 9 kt. Mostly sunny. Seas 1 ft or less.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> One cannot put words in mouth until foot is removed.


Man who goes to bed with itchy butt wake up with stinky fingers....

I don't care if it's chocolate milk I will be out there wetting a line this weekend !


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ez marc,

The forecast I just looked at said 2-4s friday and saturday!

Goes to prove your point even more. You can't even begin to make the call until a day or two before at the earliest. I always start looking at the weather a week before I head up (Monday looking at Saturday). The only thing thats certain is what I see today will not be what I see when I get there.

Now I'm thinking maybe I should fish this weekend....? Talked myself into it!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The wind forecast was right at least for last Saturday late... man did it blow here.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

EZ marc you made my day thats the best looking forcast that ive seen for up there all week i hope it holds too. I thought when i picked up my boat on saturday I was saying watch it will be crappy for the next month because i have my boat lol. See ya saturday Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Latest NOAA as of 9:20 today 

THURSDAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING EAST 5 TO
15 KNOTS. RAIN SHOWERS LIKELY. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.

FRIDAY...NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING WEST 15 TO
25 KNOTS. RAIN SHOWERS LIKELY DURING THE DAY...THEN A CHANCE OF
RAIN SHOWERS DURING THE EVENING. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO 2
TO 4 FEET.

SATURDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AND
DIMINISHING TO 10 KNOTS OR LESS IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 2 TO
4 FEET.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=LE&product=GLF&format=txt&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

It's almost always bad someplace on Erie just because it's so big and generates it's own weather. A general Erie Forecast is gonna take the worst weather and present it lakewide which is hardly ever the case. NOAA started a area specific forecast last year and I've found it to be pretty helpful in figuring out where and when to go but even then it is wrong much of the time but much better than a lake wide forecast. Here's the link for the Catawba and west nearshore. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...9101562&site=cle&smap=1&marine=1&unit=0&lg=en


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

you have to be careful when using NOAA. If you click on the chart from one spot to the next it will change. Even if its just 5 miles away.

10-20 out of the west or 10-15 out of the east? 2 ft seas? LOL! Pass it on.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Latest NOAA as of 9:20 today
> 
> THURSDAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING EAST 5 TO
> 15 KNOTS. RAIN SHOWERS LIKELY. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
> ...


Ya, Kevin will fish it. He'll fish anything!


----------



## D Man (Apr 3, 2006)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I can't say I didn't tell ya
> Been 4 days already


Actually, the blow was Sunday and Sunday night (west gales) and the sat pic was from yesterday so it's about 1 day, right? It will look much better by tomorrow.....


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ezmarc said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...9101562&site=cle&smap=1&marine=1&unit=0&lg=en


Haven't used that one, only used Wunderground. Cool site, thanks!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Gary,
Good luck to you, Scott, Kgone and all the other OFGers Saturday


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

B Thomas said:


> Hey Gary,
> Good luck to you, Scott, Kgone and all the other OFGers Saturday


Thanks dude, I appreciate it. All we need is a little luck to finish respectable and that's all I can ask for. 


To be honost I check at least 10 sites for wind and weather....they all lie :Banane36:


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish you guys a whole lot of luck this Saturday......no matter tournament you're fishing..............


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Marc now you jsut ruined my day lol its a much gloomy pic on friday and friday night then original post lol. 25 knts is 30 mph that not good may be a blow day for this one by the time it comes down saturday afternoon. Give them a call and tell them to change it back. Gary


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks Brian gonna need it for sure Gary


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I just made a blow day a lock I booked a room for Thursday and Friday checking out Saturday! Therefore, I will be sleeping in the truck Sat Night!

lol

just having some fun as I do have options in case that occurs

Your Welcome Gary?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Figures....http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.09090.1611.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## Kino (Mar 5, 2009)

Heck down where we live on the big river we hardly EVER get to fish when the water ain't chocolate milk! Headed up on my first trip ever there tommorrow night and gonna fish thurs,fri,sat, and sunday morning and hope that the jigs and cranks will find some takes! Many a limit of sauger has taken the livewell ride in muddy water


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Figures....http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.09090.1611.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


But of course.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Happy Hooker.
Blowing it up real good out there as I type.
Can you say...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Gary Zart, please take your boat back to wherever it was you got it. it appears there is a definite connection between that boat, and bad weather. KGone, take an extra blankey for Saturday night, it's still chilly at night. Marc, come hell or high dirty water I'm going to be fishing. I've waited far too long for that first event this year.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Man who goes to bed with itchy butt wake up with stinky fingers....


Now that right there is funny.

Partner and I will be camping at Fenwick Thursday, Friday and Saturday night. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

it's not the 17th yet, whats the rush???


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Now the forcast is 5-7 Friday evening and 5-7 into Saturday. Just in time for the weekend. Maybe it will change again before Friday.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Can you say west gales a 35 knots with waves 8-11 ft thats what noaa is now predicting for friday afternoon into saturday afternoon lets hope there wrong but i got a bad feeling. Also the one thing i just noticed about the sight that Marc put on here nws. If its blowing 35 knots out of the West the waves are going ot be way bigger than 4-5 feet not sure how they measure waves but that highly inaccurate. Gary


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is a almost real-time view as well as wind info...
http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/tol2/

Local weather forecast says high winds this afternoon and through the week.
Sorry guys.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Bummer. Looks like it will be a bust for Friday and Sat. It is only Wenesday, but that forecast doesnt look good. Damn you Zart, could you have not just left the boat in storage!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Reel Naughty said:


> Bummer. Looks like it will be a bust for Friday and Sat. It is only Wenesday, but that forecast doesnt look good. Damn you Zart, could you have not just left the boat in storage!


That lake is gonna be sooo tore up you better hope its a blow day.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If the forcast doesn't change I think the coast guard will jump in and say not way nobody is fishing, downright dangerous to send guys out in 17 or 18 fters.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The CG won't have to step in. No way Marc's goin to sent mostly 18' boats out in anything over 5s.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> The CG won't have to step in. No way Marc's goin to sent mostly 18' boats out in anything over 5s.


What about FLW? ...They don't cancel as easy but can't say for sure, they did cancel spring valleye this march and moved it to august due to river conditions being garbage, debris and flood. 

I fished as a Co in 05 and they cancelled day 2 it wasn't that rough at all (to a local erie guys standards of "rough water" I guess we'll find out.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Current conditions...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Kevin will fish it.... he'll fish anything!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Kevin will fish it.... he'll fish anything!


Not really...anymore, I was out a couple times in Huge water last year that made me realize that pucker is no longer needed for this guy. I use to fish rough water alot...I don't like it so much anymore, shore is my place to be when it's wicked out there. I'll do it if I have to (tourney) but will avoid it fun fishing.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Not really...anymore, I was out a couple times in Huge water last year that made me realize that pucker is no longer needed for this guy. I use to fish rough water alot...I don't like it so much anymore, shore is my place to be when it's wicked out there. I'll do it if I have to (tourney) but will avoid it fun fishing.


LOL! Good for you. Hope you know I was teasing... based on some of your posts in the previous 2-3 years.

There is nothing heroic in going out in those conditions. Fish can be caught another day. I'm now 53 and I find myself really feeling it all over my body the next morning when it's only 3 and 4 footers out there. For me it's not so much about what is safe as much as it's what will be enjoyable.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No worries bud, I knew it was some fun ribbin didn't think twice about. 

BTW, 3-4 are just a good walleye chop. It's over 4's that starts to suck.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

no rough water stuff for me either  

im 22 (almost 23  ) and my back and knees are almost shot as it is now..... :T


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey KaGee, I'm with you! I am 54 and I have no desires to go out and add more pain. George, you ain't felt nuthin yet!  Woke up this morning, felt like someone drove a spike through my right shoulder. Been takin meds all day. I need warm weather to help my aching body!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

When it gets to point that you can't do what you want to do, and only can do what lake conditions allow, or it becomes an endurance contest, I give.

I used to get a kick out of being able to catch fish when people thought I was an idiot for even trying .... now (after 2 hip replacements) I have a tendency to think they were right all along.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I get guys calling at 3 am to ask if we are going out. A lot of times I've said it looks good and there are gales by 6 or 7 a.m. LOL Opposite also true, windy as all get out at 3 a.m., flat by 6. I now tell them I can't call it until I see it... I usually look at the site Mark noted and the Accuweather forecast for Put-In-Bay.

ETT I fully understand LOL


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Surprisingly there is some clean water out there.....

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.09091.1653.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

If its fishable, who's hitting it this weekend, other than the tourney guy's??????


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I just saw where Sheriff Bratton will be issuing tickets to anyone who dares to go out this weekend, if the winds stay as forecast.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Wouldn't suprise me. Gotta pay for that donut habit somehow.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

On what grounds will he issue a ticket. Did he give any legal grounds for issuing tickets to boaters/fishermen? Seems to me if the wind and waves are going to be as bad as forcast and someone is planning on going out anyhow, the threat of a ticket would not stop them or make them change there plans. I missed the news tonight and didn't see it. Doesn't surprise me though.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Networthy said:


> I just saw where Sheriff Bratton will be issuing tickets to anyone who dares to go out this weekend, if the winds stay as forecast.


Instigator!


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Networthy said:


> I just saw where Sheriff Bratton will be issuing tickets to anyone who dares to go out this weekend, if the winds stay as forecast.


Well if the weather and lake permit he will be giving me and Tomb one as we are thinking about trying it on Sat. morning. The forecast will change, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Networthy said:


> I just saw where Sheriff Bratton will be issuing tickets to anyone who dares to go out this weekend, if the winds stay as forecast.


 
Am I the only one that thought this was a April fools joke?? If it is not than, I guess i'm a .....IDIOT!!!


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

fishingguy said:


> Am I the only one that thought this was a April fools joke?? If it is not than, I guess i'm a .....IDIOT!!!


I thought the same thing but replied just in case it wasn't.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hope its a joke. Otherwise I'm gonna waste a lot of money on gas if the seas are that rough


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

COME ON guys today is april fools day and someone had to stir the turds and besides haven't heard much about ole bratton in awhile. happy wednesday;>


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

You got me!!!!!! Happy wed. 4/1/09


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks like they MIGHT be able to fish Sunday... forecast now showing subsiding winds for the day. Of course as always on this end of the lake... YMMV.


----------



## Cloud9 (Jun 11, 2008)

Does not look good:

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.cgi/modis?region=e&page=1&template=sub&image=t1.09094.1547.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Cloud9 said:


> Does not look good:
> 
> http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.cgi/modis?region=e&page=1&template=sub&image=t1.09094.1547.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


Holy crap, I haven't seen it that bad in a while
Tell me thats gunna clean up in 4 days 
What a terrible week to have spring break


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Nope, this time I cannot. On the heels of three 
STRONG wind days at the beginning of the week. It is a wreck and only gonna get worse. Still 25 knots out of the West at South Bass as I type.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

By looking at the pic, I can see an area where you should boat a few fish.


----------

